
The heroes we deserve: Nickelback - hlindwin
https://www.theverge.com/tldr/2019/10/3/20896623/nickelback-trump-photograph-meme-copyright-takedown
======
ratsmack
>Fair use is a doctrine in the law of the United States that permits limited
use of copyrighted material without having to first acquire permission from
the copyright holder.

I wonder where the line is drawn on fair use in this case.

